# Where to buy matzoh farfel online.



## Zhlake (Sep 24, 2007)

I absoluetly adore matzoh farfel pancakes, but I live in a small town in Kansas with no access to matzoh farfel!  Where can I buy some online? I have googled, but am not coming up with anything.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2007)

You can make your own here.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 25, 2007)

Farfel is something you make with matzah.  

There are loads of internet sites at which you can buy matzah crackers and matzah meal.  Google and you will have plenty to peruse.


----------

